# Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet



## Bernd12 (12. September 2011)

*Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Hi, 

ich habe vor einigen Tagen Modern Warfare 3 über Steam gekauft und Call of Duty 4 MW war "kostenlos" mit dabei.

Jetzt versuche ich seit Tagen den Download von CoD 4 MW zu starten und bekomme immer die Meldung, dass die Server überlastet sind.
Das kann doch nicht sein. Ich habe es immer wieder zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten probiert und verschiedene Server ausgewählt.

Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen?

Danke


----------



## Liza (12. September 2011)

Ändere in den Steam Einstellungen einfach mal nen Ort der Update/Download Server. Einfach paar durchprobieren. Hilft bei mir immer.  
Viel Erfolg, lg Liza


----------



## Bernd12 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Danke 

Aber genau das hab ich mehrmals versucht. Hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Liza (12. September 2011)

Auch dazu mal die registryblob Datei gelöscht im Steam Verzeichnis? Bei mir läuft der Frankfurt Server ganz gut auch gerade mal mit Cod 4 probiert, wird ganz fix geladen. Habe es getestet indem ich kurz das Verzeichnis umbenannt hatte.


----------



## Bernd12 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Danke!

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das genau mache?


----------



## pillepalle.ger (12. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Hab genau das gleiche Problem, alle Spiele lassen sich installieren außer CoD4.


----------



## Liza (13. September 2011)

Bernd12 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das genau mache?


 
Naja die Registry.Blob befindet sich ja direkt im Hauptverzeichnis, die Datei einfach löschen und Steam dann erst starten. Hilft aber nicht immer, leider!


----------



## Bernd12 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Ich nehme an du meinst die ClientRegistry.blob. Eine andere konnte ich nicht finden.

edit: Mit der Clientregistry hats auch nicht funktioniert.


edit: Die Lösung:

Steam beenden, Die Clientregistry.blob in ClientregistryOld.blob umbennen, Steam starten, rechte Maustaste bei Spiel -> Eigenschaften, Sprache von Deutsch auf Englisch ändern, Steam neustarten, Spiel installieren. Fertig!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Ungeschnitten ?


----------



## Bernd12 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Ja, ich denke schon. 

Interessant ist, dass das Spiel trotzdem auf deutsch ist. Mir ist nicht klar warum Valve das Problem nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten gelöst hat - ärgerlich.


----------



## Blackstasr1995 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Steam: Call of Duty 4 MW Server überlastet*

Habe mich hier jetzt extra registriert 

die Lösung mit Clientregistry.blob löschen - Restart - Game auf englisch - Restart hat funktioniert danke
lade gerade mit 4 mb/s runter 

BlackStar


----------

